# Vinnie Paul Endorses Ddrum!



## awesomeaustin (Oct 30, 2008)

I head from my Ddrum rep that Vinnie Paul has left Pearl, and is now endorsing Ddrum.

It only seems fitting as his brother played Dean, but I think it was stupid to leave Pearl.

Discuss.noplease:


----------



## kristallin (Oct 30, 2008)

He left one mediocre drum company for another one, the main difference is he's probably going to have a new kit covered in those horrible Rockenwraps.
Truth of the matter is that Vinnie was a second tier endorser who was in danger of becoming a third tier endorser. He went where he can enjoy a higher profile.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 30, 2008)

Pearl is mediocre? Compared to what? Not arguing, just haven't encountered that opinion before, and wondering why you feel that way.

It is an odd move, but I agree, given that he doesn't really have a band and doesn't seem to really be interested in getting out full time anymore, I'm sure it was a matter of time before Pearl left _him_. At least this way he still has a mutually beneficial situation.


----------



## kristallin (Oct 30, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Pearl is mediocre? Compared to what? Not arguing, just haven't encountered that opinion before, and wondering why you feel that way.



For most drummers Pearl is synonymous with "generic", their hardware is fantastic, but the drums themselves are nothing worth writing home about. Even compared to their direct competition (Tama, Yamaha, DW) they lack character, which primarily comes from their use of cheap woods and their inability to make a kit sound like a unit. 
Personally I've always used their rack systems and holders, but always with other brand drums like Canopus or Yamaha.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a big fan of DW myself, and my drummer's Mapex kit sounds incredible. Possibly the best sounding kit I've heard in person, even with really old and dead skins. His snare helps, too, though, and it's not a Mapex.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 31, 2008)

Just looked at the DDrum endorsees page, and, well, it's not as if noone plays them, there's a lot of guys in that list that i respect.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 31, 2008)

When I first saw this post I was like "Vinnie uses electronic drums now....SWEET", but then I go to the DDRUM site and they make acoustic kit. Awwww.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a fibes kit from Austin , Texas. It fucking kicks some major ass.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

kristallin said:


> For most drummers Pearl is synonymous with "generic", their hardware is fantastic, but the drums themselves are nothing worth writing home about. Even compared to their direct competition (Tama, Yamaha, DW) they lack character, which primarily comes from their use of cheap woods and their inability to make a kit sound like a unit.
> Personally I've always used their rack systems and holders, but always with other brand drums like Canopus or Yamaha.



You ever played a Master Works kit? Those things are DEFINITELY something to write home about.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Oct 31, 2008)

kristallin said:


> For most drummers Pearl is synonymous with "generic", their hardware is fantastic, but the drums themselves are nothing worth writing home about. Even compared to their direct competition (Tama, Yamaha, DW) they lack character, which primarily comes from their use of cheap woods and their inability to make a kit sound like a unit.
> Personally I've always used their rack systems and holders, but always with other brand drums like Canopus or Yamaha.



For as long as I've been into and following drums, this is the FIRST time i've ever heard this opinion of Pearl. 

Amusingly, your description of the pearl sound is one I've often felt about various Tama & Yamaha lines (until the phat sounding Starclassic Bubinga came out)...

but since i've only had crappy set-ups on floor models at GC to go by, I knew I wasn't going to dismiss their shells completely.

but then again... usually, the pearls I hear in the same stores - so they most likely have the same crappy set-ups (tuning) - always rocked my ass, as far as aggressive 'metal' tones are concerned.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> For as long as I've been into and following drums, this is the FIRST time i've ever heard this opinion of Pearl.
> 
> Amusingly, your description of the pearl sound is one I've often felt about various Tama & Yamaha lines (until the phat sounding Starclassic Bubinga came out)...
> 
> ...



I know that Virgil Donati's *"PEARL"* set sounds pretty fucking bad ass. It sounded fucking amazing in the studio during the last recording session.


----------



## kristallin (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You ever played a Master Works kit? Those things are DEFINITELY something to write home about.



Yep, I've played one, we had one at my old drum store, swapped the heads a few times, tuned it up, tuned it down, still sounded blah. Put a Gretsch Renown next to it and it smoked the Pearls.



W4D said:


> I know that Virgil Donati's *"PEARL"* set sounds pretty fucking bad ass. It sounded fucking amazing in the studio during the last recording session.



Of course his "Pearls" sounded great in the studio... they were Gretsches 



Oogadee Boogadee said:


> For as long as I've been into and following drums, this is the FIRST time i've ever heard this opinion of Pearl.
> 
> Amusingly, your description of the pearl sound is one I've often felt about various Tama & Yamaha lines (until the phat sounding Starclassic Bubinga came out)...
> 
> ...




Really? I've heard the same opinion about Pearl from a good 90&#37; of all drummers I've met over the last 20 years... different circles, I guess, with neither being a definitive opinion. One thing that is widely known is that Pearl has never been known for excellent woodwork - the Masterworks kit at my old store had the worst edges I had ever seen., and too many Pearls we got in suffered from ply separation.

I've personally never been interested in 'metal' tones, but for that I admit Pearl sounds good, given the right head selection and tuning - that tuning for me is way too dead, I've always needed more resonance than Pearls could give me. To me, Pearls never sounded good with single ply heads, and since I never use double-ply heads that disqualifies them as a kit I would use. 

On a sidenote, once you've sat behind a Dunnett Titanium kit all drums sound like shit, if only I could afford them


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know man, my drummer is endorsed by Pearl and has like 3 Pearl kits, all of which fucking smoke  He used to be all about Tama, and even has a Tama tattoo, but he loves his Pearls now.


----------



## W4D (Nov 1, 2008)

Virgil used his PEARL drums in teh studio trust me i know i mic'd them my self during the sessions for RING OF FIRE


----------



## Decipher (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting Vinnie's moved.... My bro's got his sig snare and it's pretty sweet. Should be interesting to see waht DDrum develops for him.


----------



## Shaman (Nov 2, 2008)

Weren't the DDRUM kits that were made for endorsee's hand made in the US? There was an article about the DDRUM kits in a Finnish music mag, and I remember reading something like that.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to add my 2 cents.
I am drumming since over 15 years and played tons of sets.
Pearl makes half.decent sets for the buck. Tonal inconcistencies are common.It's like Gibsons. You can get great ones but you need luck!
So leaving Pearl from 2. Tier is a good move. It's not hard to make a Pearl level drumkit ,and he get's better drumkits than average joe.So he will be okay.

My Fav. drumset is a Wahan Acryl .Blasting powerfull tone ,fully controlable detail on different tunings. really robust.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 14, 2008)

Interestingly, VP is on their Artist page under _"Electronic Artists"_...

ddrum - Acoustic Drums and Electronic Drum Products since 1983


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You ever played a Master Works kit? Those things are DEFINITELY something to write home about.




the drummer in my band had a pearl endorsement and has a few master kits and they sound immnese. he recently got a deal with Mapex and i have to say even though the masters kits sounded amazing im liking the sound of his Mapex a bit more. Its a bit punchier.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Nov 14, 2008)

After comparing high-end /custom sets I come to conclusion that

Wahan>DW>Sonor/mapex>Tama>Pearl>Yamaha.
This comarison is sound based.
Hardware based comparisons would be differet tho


----------



## winterlover (Nov 15, 2008)

My old drummer's PDP sounds better than alot of Pearls i've heard.
Tama is cool, but Mapex and DW are my fav


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2008)

Well shit hasn't he been using there triggers and the module for years?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah he has. 
I guess its the deal as Michael Amott going to Dean.


----------

